# Mitchell's hopping mice info and wanting...



## emshep85 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi all.I have just been given a female.
Also, what is the diet a captive hopping mouse is given? I have heard just a rodent mix is fine, but should I be looking more into seeds etc to mimic natural diet? What substrate should I use?


----------



## syeph8 (Sep 9, 2012)

I just used to buy wild bird seed mix and those seed stick things and I also used to give mine tonnes of baby spinnach which they tore through.


----------



## thomasbecker (Sep 9, 2012)

I use wild bird seed and either carrot, apples, corn, boc choy, spinach or grapes.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi can you guys tell me do these cute mice stink because my mum is nervous about this.


----------



## emshep85 (Nov 12, 2012)

not at all we have them in our lounge room, 6 in total and no smell at all! the only comment i will make is that we have them on red desert sand and they are exellent diggers, we went away for two weeks and lets just say dust was every where! ( we put shade cloth above the mesh to stop it and no issues since.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you emshep85

- - - Updated - - -

Oh how long can hopping mice last while your on a holiday because we like to ski for a week so would people have to feed them or what?

- - - Updated - - -

I'm also very new since I signed up at 4.00 today.


----------



## thomasbecker (Nov 12, 2012)

I fed mine every night and gave it new water in the dripper every couple of days


----------



## KaotikJezta (Nov 12, 2012)

Be careful introducing new mice to existing ones. They can kill each other if they don't get on. Happens more with bonded groups where a new one is introduced but I have also seen older siblings gang up and kill a younger one.


----------



## emshep85 (Nov 13, 2012)

we had a house sitter look after them for us but if you gave them lots of food that would be fine, we have a water feeder like what you have for domestic mice in there for them and that lasts a long time. also as kaotikjezta mentioned be very very careful introducing new mice as they WILL attack each other, put them in nuetral ground ( a big empty bucket ) and monitor them


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank You


----------



## thomasbecker (Nov 13, 2012)

That happened to me, I introduced a pair to my female and they didn't get along at all. Had to separate them or else one of them would have died. 

Also, mine bred heaps, probably every month there was a new litter. Eventually had to give them all away and kept the female by herself.


----------



## treeofgreen (Nov 13, 2012)

this thread made me google them, i want one now 

can you get them in QLD? How much they usually go for?


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Nov 13, 2012)

Dear treeofgreen i believe that keeping hopping mice in QLD is illegal



- - - Updated - - -

oh is this a good tank size for a pair of hopping miceView attachment 270570


----------



## thomasbecker (Nov 13, 2012)

seems good enough, any fish tank is good as well


----------



## eddie123 (Nov 13, 2012)

are these good snake food as i have heard they breed like crazy


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh Guys Do hopping mice need daily attention or could you leave them for a period of maybe 3 days because my mum thinks they need attention daily.


----------



## emshep85 (Nov 13, 2012)

no they dont need daily attention however every few days its not a bad idea to spot clean them as they do "poop" everywhere


----------



## emshep85 (Jan 9, 2013)

Not ours  but the little buggers still aren't breeding


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Jan 15, 2013)

emshep85 said:


> Not ours  but the little buggers still aren't breeding


Oh that's a shame


----------



## DanLM (Jan 15, 2013)

They don't breed as often as normal mice do, but if you want to get them breeding feed them lots of grass. Seems to work for my little colony.


----------



## emshep85 (Jan 15, 2013)

we have been giving them heaps of grass, but we have been using washed beach grass tussocks, is that the type you have been giving yours? where have you found/sourced yours from?


----------



## thomasbecker (Jan 15, 2013)

Mine bred like crazy. had to give them away for free eventually and only same sexed groups as it was fairly overwhelming keeping up with them all. I gave them free fruit and veges each night, they seemed to love it.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh thanks but how can you know if your mice is pregnant my mice Cecilia we suspect is pregnant so.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi do any of you have tunnel systems underneath the sand for them cause I'm thinking of putting some toilet rolls in there.

- - - Updated - - -



Antaresialover said:


> Hi do any of you have tunnel systems underneath the sand for them cause I'm thinking of putting some toilet rolls in there.


Hey everyone check out my YouTube account my username is australianfaunakeeper .


----------



## Sengelama (Jul 30, 2013)

*Mitchell's Hopping Mice colony*

Hi, I got a trio of Mitchell's a couple of months ago. I'm loving them, and am wondering how the people who mentioned them earlier are going with them? Have they bred? How have you got them set up? They are the coolest things but there's hardly anything on the net about them. This morning I put some wattle flowers and a banksia flower in for them to explore. Looking forward to sharing tips!


----------



## disintegratus (Jul 30, 2013)

I heard they're not on licence in Vic anymore. Does anyone know whether that's Internet BS or actual fact?


----------



## Sengelama (Jul 30, 2013)

I bought mine 2 months ago and I needed my licence. Don't know if the store didn't know if it had changed though.


----------



## TNT78 (Jul 30, 2013)

disintegratus said:


> I heard they're not on licence in Vic anymore. Does anyone know whether that's Internet BS or actual fact?


Interesting. I just checked the taxa that may be kept on both basic and advanced licence in Vic and they weren't listed on either. Perhaps no licence at all is required?


----------



## TNT78 (Jul 30, 2013)

Further to the above. No licence required. Document below as at 27 June 2013
http://www.dse.vic.gov.au/__data/as...ld-privately-without-a-wildlife-licence2.docx


----------



## SteveNT (Jul 30, 2013)

Good info dynamite!


----------



## TNT78 (Jul 30, 2013)

^ I do my bloody best! :lol:


----------



## disintegratus (Jul 30, 2013)

Nifty 
Makes sense though, you can only keep 10 of any species, you'd go past that in a heartbeat!


----------



## Sengelama (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm hoping mine multiply very soon, he's certainly trying! It would be cool to know how others are keeping/feeding theirs. I gave mine a bird house (a wicker cocoon shape from Bunnings) to nest in and they love it.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey Sengelama mine are good I am planning on getting an extra female and some plains rats in the next few months they haven't Bred yet but here's a pic of mine
This is my male Cecil I have two Cecil and Cecilia I call them and for some reason I can hand feed them and handle them to.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Aug 16, 2013)

I use white wash sand as a substrate with two mouse hides, a log, mouse wheel, and tunnels I use from toilet rolls I feed them a diet of crickets, frozen mixed veg, grass and bird seed with fresh water daily I clean the enclosure once a week-two weeks.


----------



## Sengelama (Aug 16, 2013)

I've got red desert sand, tunnels under logs and hollow logs, bird house nesting huts (hopefully), and lots of fresh and dry native grasses. They also love redecorating with wattle flowers, and they eat banksia flowers. They are very amusing and so curious, but so far no young...


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Aug 16, 2013)

Awesome and could you post a pic of yours.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Aug 16, 2013)

How many.


----------

